# Question?? Guys



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

I thinking about starting to reload my 22-250 but I have a few questions.

Do most of you reload to save money? or for performance?
What kinda money can you save on a box of shells if you reload them yourself? How much better is the performance?

Thanks


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i do it for both reasons mentioned also so i can sit alone away from the wife :roll: it used to be you could reload for about half what factory rounds were , not so sure now. components are getting spendy and very hard to get. its a bad time to jump into it. however, it is satisfiying to shoot home rolled. good luck


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I also started reloading when you could use high quailty componets and the cost was about half of store bought.
Today I would still reload if the cost were equal. There is nothing In my mind like useing some thing you devloped to harvest a game animal.
It is also more relaxing to set down with a bunch of brass to clean, inspect, size, tumble and load up with powder and bullet than watchig TV.

 Al


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I reload because my handloads are cheaper, and more accurate than factory ammo.

Several other big benefits of reloading are you can create a wider array of variety within a caliber (picking and choosing different bullets styles/brands not offered in commercial ammo), and, once your set up to reload, it puts an end to "hard to find" calibers that you normally cant find or are hard to find in commercial ammo.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> I reload because my handloads are cheaper, and more accurate than factory ammo.
> 
> Several other big benefits of reloading are you can create a wider array of variety within a caliber (picking and choosing different bullets styles/brands not offered in commercial ammo), and, once your set up to reload, it puts an end to "hard to find" calibers that you normally cant find or are hard to find in commercial ammo.


What he said... :beer:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

OutdoorsFan said:


> I thinking about starting to reload my 22-250 but I have a few questions.
> 
> Do most of you reload to save money? or for performance?
> What kinda money can you save on a box of shells if you reload them yourself? How much better is the performance?
> ...


I calculated at one time that I could reload rounds for my 22-250 for about $.38 per shot, not counting the brass since I use it over and over. At that same time I could reload for the 300WM for about $.80 per shot. I never priced 22-250 ammo, but I know it was a lot more than $.38 per shot. I did price the 300WM ammo just for comparison and it was over $2 per shot.

I started reloading to save money, then I realized the accuracy, performance, and flexibility benefits and have been glad ever since. I'd say now that I do it more for the later 3 reasons than the first, but the first is good also.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

If you reload to produce "quality" ammunition, the price points are still there. Loading rounds to suit your rifle is still the best way to achieve consistant accuracy. You might find a factory round or two that your rifle will shoot well, but will it be on your dealers shelf next year? Stock up on high performance bullets, cases and powder that your rifle likes and you will always be ready to shoot those itty-bitty groups!
Burl


----------



## StretchNM (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm relatively new to reloading, but I figure it this way for 30-06 (all rough averages):
Bullets, $24.00 per 50 = .48 per round.
Brass, $35.00 per 50 reloaded at least 10 times = .07 per round.
Powder, $24.00lb, avg. 50 grains per round = .17 per round.
Primers, $27.00 per 1000 = .03 per round.
TOTAL: .75 per round or $15.00 per box.

Now, these estimates on cost and usage are high, and are for quality ammo (you can get the brass and bullets MUCH cheaper). I've paid as little as $20.00 for 30-06 factory ammo from Remington and Winchester, but it may or may not be what my rifle "wants" for accuracy.

The reloading equipment is the biggest cost and will probably take me the rest of my life to recoupe the savings over factory ammo, IF I look at it that way. My thoughts are like the others in here: peace of mind, tranquility, enjoyable hobby, sense of accomplishment and fulfillment, accuracy, challenge..... all these things mean, to me, that I start saving money as soon as I start reloading.


----------

